# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ثبت بمؤلفات الشيخ بكر أبو زيد (جمع الأخ/ الراية).

## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

وقفت على هذا الموضوع للأخ (الراية) بملتقى أهل التفسير فنقلته ليستفيد منه الإخوة هنا .
..............................  .......
الحمد لله رب العالمين
والصلاة والسلام على خير الانبياء والمرسلين
ومن اتبع هداه الى يوم الدين
أما بعد:-
فقد جمعت هنا ما وقفت عليه من أسماء الكتب التي خطتها يراع الشيخ بكر أبو زيد ، أو الكتب التي حققها ، أو الرسائل العلمية التي أشرف عليها...
ورأيت ذلك من أقل ما يجب للشيخ على طلاب العلم وفاء بحقه وعرفاناً بجميله...
فاللهم احفظ الشيخ بكر وارفع عنه البأس وامتعه بالصحة والعافية...
آمين.
وأحب أن ادعو من وجد كتاباً أغفلت ذكر اسمه هنا او رسالة اشرف عليها الشيخ مما لم اذكره أيضاً أن يتمم العقد بها لتكتمل خرزاته ويحلو منظره...
والله الموفق سبحانه
أولا / الكتب التي ألفها الشيخ بكر أبو زيد…حفظه الله .1-	الحدود والتعزيرات عند ابن القيم:دراسة ومقارنة ( مجلد واحد( وهي رسالته الماجستير عام 1400هـ من المعهد العالي للقضاء . وقد طبعت في دار العاصمة .
2-	 أحكام الجناية على النفس وما دونها عند ابن قيم الجوزية: دراسة و موازنة (مجلد واحد) وهي رسالته للدكتوراة عام 1402هـ من المعهد العالي للقضاء ، وقد طبعت عند مؤسسة الرسالة.
3-	 فقه النوازل قضايا فقهية معاصرة : التشريح و زارعة الأعضاء ، المرابحة ، حق التأليف ، الحساب الفلكي ، البوصلة ( مجلدان ).
4-	 طبقات النسابين (مجلد).
5-	  تصحيح الدعاء ( مجلد ) ، وطبع جزء من هذا الكتاب مستقل باسم: السبحة : تاريخها و حكمها(غلاف(.
6-	المدخل المفصل إلى فقه الإمام احمد بن حنبل و تخريجات الأصحاب (مجلدان)
تقديم: محمد الحبيب ابن الخوجة .
7-	 خصائص جزيرة العرب ( غلاف ).
8-	 تحريف النصوص من مآخذ أهل الأهواء في الاستدلال ( غلاف ).
9-	حكم الانتماء إلى الفرق والأحزاب والجماعات الإسلامية ( غلاف ).
10-	التعالم وأثره على الفكر والكتاب ( غلاف ).
11-	حلية طالب العلم ( غلاف ) طبع مرار
12-	معجم المناهي اللفظية ( مجلد .
13-	موارد ابن قيم الجوزية ( مجلد ).
14-	ابن قيم الجوزية – حياته وآثاره وموارده- ( مجلد ).
15-	النظائر – التراجم الذاتية ، التحول المذهبي ، العُزاب ، لطائف الكلم في العلم – ( مجلد ).
16-	لا جديد في أحكام الصلاة بزيادة عدم مشروعية ضم العقبين في السجود ( غلاف ).
17-	دعاء القنوت ( غلاف ).
18-	مرويات دعاء ختم القرآن وحكمه داخل الصلاة وخارجها ( غلاف ).
19-	العلامة الشرعية لبداية الطواف ونهايته ( غلاف ).
20-	تسمية المولود : آداب و أحكام( غلاف ).
21-	الإبطال لنظرية الخلط بين دين الإسلام وغيره من الأديان ( غلاف ).
22-	حراسة الفضيلة . طبع مرار ( غلاف ).
23-	بدع القراء القديمة والمعاصرة ( غلاف ).
24-	تغريب الألقاب العلمية ( غلاف ).
25-	درء الفتنة عن أهل السنة –تقديم الشيخ ابن باز - ( غلاف ).
26-	تصنيف الناس بين الظن واليقين ( غلاف ).
27-	جزء في مسح الوجه باليدين بعد رفهما للدعاء ( غلاف ).
28-	عيد اليوبيل بدعة في الإسلام( غلاف ).
29-	براءة أهل السنة من الوقيعة في علماء الأمة – تقديم الشيخ ابن باز - ( غلاف 
30-	أدب الهاتف ( غلاف ).
31-	بطاقة الائتمان حقيقتها البنكية التجارية وأحكامها الشرعية. ( غلاف ).
32-	 المثامنة في العقار – نزع ملكيته للمصلحة العامة. ( غلاف ).
33-	فتوى جامعة في العقار. ( غلاف ).
34-	بطاقة التخفيض حقيقتها التجارية وأحكامها الشرعية ( غلاف ).
35-	فتوى جامعة في التنبيه على بعض العادات و الأعراف القبلية 
المخالفة للشرع المطهر ( غلاف).
36-	الأجزاء الحديثية : الحوالة ، مسح الوجه باليدين ، زيارة النساء للقبور ، حديث العجن ، مرويات دعاء ختم القرآن (مجلد).
37-	 حد الثوب و الأزرة و تحريم الإسبال و لباس الشهرة( غلاف ).
38-	 أذكار طرفي النهار (كتيب صغير .
39-	هجر المبتدع (غلاف).
40-	 التأصيل لأصول التخريج و قواعد الجرح و التعديل (مجلد).
41-	 الردود (مجلد).
42-	 آداب طالب الحديث من : " الجامع " للخطيب / انتقاء (غلاف).
43-	 معرفة النسخ و الصحف الحديثية  (غلاف ،300صفحة تقريباً).
44-	الرقابة على التراث (غلاف).
45-	 التمثيل : حقيقته ، تاريخه ، حكمه (غلاف).
46-	التحديث بما قيل : لا يصح فيه حديث(غلاف).
47-	 الرد على المخالف من أصول الإسلام(غلاف).
48-	التحذير من مختصرات محمد علي الصابوني في التفسير(غلاف).
49-	جزء في كيفية النهوض في الصلاة وضعف حديث العجن(غلاف).
50-	المواضعة في الاصطلاح على خلاف الشريعة و افصح اللغى : دراسة و نقد.
51-	التقنين و الإلزام : عرض و مناقشة (غلاف.
52-	جبل إلال بعرفات : تحقيقات تاريخية و شرعية (غلاف).
53-	المدارس العالمية الأجنبية – الاستعمارية..تار  يخها ومخاطرها (غلاف).
ثانيا / الكتب التي حققها الشيخ بكر أبو زيد…حفظه الله 54-	 هداية الأريب الأمجد لمعرفة أصحاب الرواية عن أحمد / تأليف سليمان بن عبد الرحمن بن حمدان…..تاريخ النشر:1418هـ
55-	 السحب الوابلة على ضرائح الحنابلة / تأليف محمد بن عبد الله بن حميد
حققه الشيخ بالاشتراك مع عبد الرحمن بن سليمان العثيمين….1416هـ
56-	 عقيدة السلف : مقدمة ابن أبى زيد القيرواني لكتابة الرسالة….1414هـ
57-	 بلغة الساغب و بغية الراغب تأليف فخر الدين أبي عبد الله محمد بن أبى القاسم محمد بن الخضر ابن تيمية….تقديم/ محمد الحبيب ابن الخوجة….تاريخ النشر:1417هـ
58-	 فتح الله الحميد المجيد في شرح كتاب التوحيد " للشيخ حامد بن محمد بن حسن بن محسن -رحمه الله تعالى- طبع في مطبعة القرآن والسنة في الهند سنة (1317هـ) في (161) صفحة ، ثم نشرته دار المؤيد في الرياض سنة 1417هـ في مجلد بتحقيق وتعليق الشيخ بكر أبو زيد
59-	  الجد الحثيث في بيان ما ليس بحديث ، تأليف : أحمد بن عبدالكريم العامري الغزي (ت 1143 ) - رحمه الله - ، نشر دار الراية الطبعة الثانية 1413 ( غلاف ).
60-	 الربا والمعاملات المصرفية في نظر الشريعة الإسلامية ، تأليف : الشيخ عمر المترك (ت1405 ) رحمه الله ، دار العاصمة 1414( مجلد ).
61-	 تراجم لمتأخري الحنابلة ، تأليف : الشيخ سليمان بن حمدان (ت1397 ) رحمه الله ، دار ابن الجوزي ( مجلد ) 1420 .
ثالثا / الرسائل العلمية التي أشرف عليها الشيخ بكر أبو زيد…حفظه الله.
62-	  التأخير وأحكامه في الفقه الإسلامي:دراسة مقارنة
للشيخ محمد بن عبد الكريم العيسى ، 
دكتوراه من المعهد العالي للقضاء1415هـ
63-	  الوساطة التجارية في المعاملات المالية
للشيخ عبد الرحمن بن صالح الأطرم ،
دكتوراة من كلية الشريعة بالرياض 1408هـ [ طبعت]
64-	 فضائل الأوقات / لأبي بكر احمد بن الحسين البيهقي ؛ 
دراسة و تحقيق سلطان بن عبد المحسن بن عبد العزيز الخميس ؛ 1410هـ
ما أشرف عليه الشيخ من الكتب : 
65-	  جامع المسائل لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ، تحقيق : محمد عزير شمس . 
66-	  الجامع لسيرة ابن تيمية خلال سبعة قرون : محمد عزير شمس + علي العمران 
67-	 المنهج القويم في اختصار اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم ، تحقيق : علي العمران
68-	  مختصر الصارم المسلول على شاتم الرسول لابن تيمية ، تحقيق علي العمران .
رابط الموضوع
http://www.tafsir.net/vb/showthread.php?t=834
وهذا رابط وضعه الأخ الراية عليه بعض مؤلفات الشيخ حفظه الله .
http://www.saaid.net/Warathah/bkar/index.htm
ويوجد هنا بمكتبة المجلس العلمي موضوع رفع فيه الأخ سلمان أبو زيد العديد من كتب الشيخ بصيغة (pdf) على هذا الرابط:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=3384
فجزا الله الجميع خيرًا ، وحفظ الله الشيخ بكر ونفع المسلمين بعلمه.

----------


## آل عامر

المشرف الفاضل والأخ الحبيب / علي .. وفقه الله
جزاك الله ،والكاتب كل خير، وبارك الله في الشيخ بكر ورفع درجته

----------


## ابن رجب

رفع الله قدرك ياابا الحسن

----------


## محماس بن داود

وهذه المشاركة جعلتها في ملف وورد للفائدة، وقمت بتنسيق الموضوع دون تصرف، إلا ما ذكرته من اسم صاحب الموضوع لأنني نقلته عنه

غفر الله للشيخ بكر وحفظه ونفع به وعافاه

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الإخوة الأفاضل (آل عامر) ، و(ابن رجب) ، و(محماس بن داود) بارك الله فيكم جميعًا.

----------


## العوضي

بارك الله في الأخ ( الراية ) فهو دائماً يأتينا بالمفيد 

وهناك بحث لم يذكر من قبل الأخ ( الراية ) ولكنه موجود على رابط كتاب الشيخ بعنوان ( 20 ضمانة لحماية جزيرة العرب )

وهناك كتاب بتحقيق الشيخ بكر أبوزيد اسمه ( تسهيل السابلة إلى معرفة علماء الحنابلة ) للشيخ صالح بن عبد العزيز بن عثيمين المكي - رحمه الله - في أربع مجلدات .

وهنا مقالات للشيخ - حفظه الله - 

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Schola...scholar_id=672

واتمنى  من الأخ الفاضل ( الراية ) إعادة ترتيب الموضوع مرة أخرى لأنه على هذا الرابط ذكر فقط 66 عنوان للشيخ - حفظه الله - 

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A8%...B2%D9%8A%D8%AF

هذا وبالله أعلم ...

----------


## ابن رجب

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا ابا الخطـــــــــــ  ـاب .
ولقد غبت كثيرا.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاكما الله خيرا على هذا الثَّبْت النافع

وللشيخ غير ذلك مما ذُكِر ...

----------


## أبو الحارث البقمي

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12102

----------


## عبدالرحمن العلي

شكر الله لجامعه هذا الجمع الطيب
ثبت رائع دقيق
يضاف اليه مااستدركه الاخوان
استفدت منه كثيرا

----------


## عبدالله الميمان

لفضيلة الشيخ العلامة بكر بن عبدالله أبو زيد شفاه الله رسالة أو بحث عن الرجوع عن الإقرار في الحدود، وقد أشار إليه الشيخ مبارك بن حفيظ في بحث له عن هذا الموضوع في أحد أعداد مجلة العدل، فهل وقف أحد منكم على هذا الكتاب؟ علما أني قرأت في ثبت مؤلفات الشيخ وفقه الله فلم أر ذكرا لهذا الكتاب، وكان لدي إلمام بكتب الشيخ وفقه الله من حوالي عشر سنوات ولكن لم أر هذا الكتاب منشورا.
فهل أحد منكم يستطيع العثور عليه؟؟؟
علما أن أحد القضاة أخبرني أنه قد وزع عليهم هذا البحث لما كان الشيخ بكر شفاه الله وكيلا لوزارة العدل ولكن قال لي: إن هذه الرسالة تحتاج إلى بحث فلعل أحدكم قد وقف عليها أو أشار إلى مصدرها؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد بن مسلمة

_ماشاء الله حفظ الله الشيخ ..
ونفع به الإسلام والمسلمين.._

----------


## مروان الحسني

13- موارد ابن قيم الجوزية ( مجلد ).


هل يوجد هذا الكتاب على الشبكة ؟؟؟

----------


## كتائب

الإخوة الأفاضل
ماهي دور النشر التي تنشر كتب الشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمه الله في المملكة؟
هل أجد هذه القائمة كلها عند دار العاصمة؟
وكيف يمكننا أن نحوز هذه المصنفات جميعها..فقد فاتنا الكثير والله..

----------


## شتا العربي

اللهم ارحم عبدك بكرا وأكرم نزله وارفع درجته

ونرجو لو قام بعض الأفاضل بجمع أبحاث الشيخ وكتبه المتوفرة على الشبكة في كتاب للشاملة

وتصوير ما لم يتم تصويره من كتب الشيخ رحمه الله لينتفع الناس بعلمه ويصله ثوابه في قبره 

وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## شهاب التميمي

لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله 

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 

توفي الشيخ رحمه الله مساء الامس

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن حمد

> محماس بن داود
> رد: ثبت بمؤلفات الشيخ بكر أبو زيد (جمع الأخ/ الراية). 
> 
> هذه الرسالة عندي منذ زمن، فهل هي صحيحة النسبة للشيخ بكر حفظه الله:
> الخطاب الذهبي .. عن سيد قطب .. 
> الشيخ بكر عبدالله أبو زيد


نعم هي صحيحة
وقد وقفت عليها مطبوعة -إن لم تخني الذاكرة فهي من طبع دار الراية-
وهي في أربع ورقات صغيرة بحجم الكف.

----------


## عبدالعزيز بن حمد

أيضا من كتب الشيخ بكر أبو زيد:
(فتوى جامعة في آداب العزاء الشرعية).
طبع مؤسسة الرسالة.

----------


## الرايه

جاء محاضرة للدكتور عبدالعزيز بن محمد السدحان
بعنوان [دروس وعبر من حياة الشيخ بكر أبو زيد (رحمه الله) ]
http://www.liveislam.net/browsearchi...?sid=&id=46644

* وعند الشيخ بكر مُصنف بعنوان (اختيارات الشيخ الألباني وتحقيقاته) 
يقول الشيخ بكر عن هذا الكتاب : وقد قطعت فيه مرحلة ، وكنت أُبين بإيجاز سَلفه من أهل العلم .
وقصدي تقريب فقه الدليل من ناحية
وإحباط المقولة عنه انه ليس فقهيا أو أن لديه شذوذ في الرأي.

* حدثني عبدالله بن الشيخ بكر أن له مصنف في ترجمته.
وأنه سيسعى الى نشر هذه الترجمة الذاتية ، وقد ترجم لوالده في مقدمة فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة

----------


## الرايه

روابط لها صلة 

 كتاب "عزة العلماء" للشيخ بكر أبوزيد حفظه الله . 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=37706

بشرى لمحبين الشيخ بكر ابو زيد رحمه الله (( جميع آثاره ستطبع قريبا بإذن الله )) 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=126946

----------


## جمال الجزائري

بارك الله فيك على البشرى الطيبة

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> جزاكما الله خيرا على هذا الثَّبْت النافع
> 
> وللشيخ غير ذلك مما ذُكِر ...


ومنه:
"الاعتقاد": ذكره في "التحذير من مختصرات الصابوني".
والذي يظهر أنها "رسالة" فقد قال الشيخ رحمه الله في "التحذير من مختصرات الصابوني" ص30، ط1: 1410: (وهذه إشارة مما قيَّدته في "الاعتقاد" يسّر الله طبعها، آمين).

----------


## الرايه

إتمام للفائدة
هذا مقال علمي مفيد جداً .
التعريف
بمؤلفات الشيخ العلامة بكر بن عبدالله أبو زيد 
-رحمه الله تعالى- 
للشيخ /سليمان بن إبراهيم الأصقه
هنا
http://almoslim.net/node/95151

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك
ولم يرد في الرابط المشار إليه رسالة "الاعتقاد" ..
ثم كأني مررت ببعض أسماء تصانيف الشيخ رحمه الله مما قد أشار إليها في معرض حديثه .. ولم أقف على هذه الأسماء عند من اجتهد في حصر تصانيف الشيخ رحمه الله .. والله أعلم.

----------


## ابن رجب

بارك الله فيكم أيها الراية ..

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

المشاركة رقم (10)

ثم اقتباسها في 24 
وجاء فيهما (الثَّبْت) بسكون الموحّدة .. وكنت قد وهمت في ضبط الكلمة .. لاعتمادي على الذاكرة دون المراجعة ...
والصواب: (الثَّبَت) بتحريك الموّحدة ..

وينظر في ذلك: "تاج العروس" (ثبت)، "فهرس الفهارس" 1/68-وما بعدها

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

ومن مصنفات الشيخ التي لم تُذكَر:
رسالة باسم: "كشف الجُلَّةِ عن الغلط على الأئمّة"، ذكرها في "التعالم". وهي نفيسة من مثل الشيخ بكر رحمه الله ..

----------

